

Ask HN: A realistic timeline for implementing the JOBS act? - sdoowpilihp

I am aware that the deadlines have come and gone for the implementation of titles III and IV of the JOBS act, but what I can&#x27;t seem to find is a realistic timeline for when these titles may be implemented.  Is this because there is absolutely no way of knowing, or is there a consensus on when we may see these title enacted?
======
soboleiv
I wonder what effect on your life you'd like to observe as a result of the
thing being implemented?

